# Unable to boot to win 10



## Deepakmsd (Sep 22, 2018)

I tried to install android x86 in laptop ...I already had win 10 and tried to use dual os . I tried to install android x86 from my pendrive . It prompted to install grubloader and I installed it . Now i got stuck with the grub loader . Now I can't even load windows 10 nor android os ... It is showing some file explorer which coundnt understand .. when I insert the pendrive only windows os option is showing otherwise only android os option is shown


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you just trying to get Windows 10 back up or still run as a dual boot system?


----------

